# What basic DIY tuning tools do you have?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I am getting a snowboard setup soon, and I want to know about what basic tools that I should get. I have read the stickies and searched on the forum, and decided that I would bring it to the shop for a once a season tune-up. But I want to get some basic tuning tools to keep my edges sharp.

On the Stickies, Guide to Tuning and Tuning Videos. I notice that both had the Swix Base Edger File Guide, it's not on the Swix website anymore.

What quick sharpening tool should I get? Can someone post a link to one?

I was thinking of getting
1.file 
2.file holder (would I be able to do the quick sharpen with these 2 tools, or will I need an actual dedicated like the Swix Edger Comp)
3.diamond filer
4.gummi stone (soft or hard)
Or is this more for beveling and detuning? please help me add or take out tools, I just want to do a basic tuning and quick sharpen. Are the diamond filer and gummi stone used for the same purpose in this case, that I only need one?

What tool and brand do you have in your tuning kit?

I think I would only need midrange brands, I know Swix is a top brand that professionals use, but what are some other quality ones, I don't need pro tuning equipment, and want the best bang for my buck.

How's this DAKINE : EDGE TUNER TOOL , and how does it work, does it sharpen both the base and side edge? I want a tool that is versatile so I can use it on my board, as well as my buddies, ranging bevels of 0-2 degrees base and side bevels, and 88-90 degree corners. The list of tools in the sticky, seems like it's only for a certain degree base edge and certain degree for the side edge, not very versatile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a bit confused about the quick edge tools, are they mainly for quick sharpening your side edge, and not both the side and base edge? Only putting the large plastic part against the base/bottom of the board, and the file side along the side edge?

Dakine edge tuner tool








says, offers choice of 0 and 2° bevel.

Burton quick edge tool








says, 90° edge tuner, and 45° detuner.

Do these mean that 
#1)the Dakine can only be used on a board with side bevel of 90°, and 88° (measured from the base as 0°), and the Burton 90° only; 
-OR- 
#2)the corner of 90° and 88°, like 1° base/-1° side (90° corner), 2°/-2° (90° corner), or 2°/0° (88° corner)

or can I just solve everything with this








Side edge 89° or 88°, base edge 0.5° or 1°. Can I use this to put a bevel a fresh new board? (or do I still want to bring it to the shop for that) The edge maintenance video series in one of the stickies, the guy said the old school way was to just put tape on the file like 5 wraps, and create the bevel like that, but i'm a bit skeptical about it.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the Dakin super tune. It comes with the edge tool but I don't have a chance to use it. If you have a MTX board (My board is MTX), I think you will need to get a shorter version of the edge tool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

New board? You haven't used the edge tool yet, does it come with instructions?

Have you beveled your board though?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

junkie28 said:


> New board? You haven't used the edge tool yet, does it come with instructions?
> 
> Have you beveled your board though?


I have a MTX board and the regular edge tool is too long.

It does come with a double sides 1 page instruction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

The list you gave is more like a full service DIY set-up. If you're planning on taking it to the shop once a year, just tell them what bevel you want and they should be able to do it. Maybe get a diamond stone to take out burs as they happen throughout the year. Then you can drop more money if you really feel the need for the rest (more lift tickets).

ps. I'm not a shop tech or anything. I have a SKS edge tool, which is a good option too if you really feel the need to bevel your own edges (it does side and base edges with 3 degree options). - SKS Edge Tool: Skiboardsonline.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, I looked closer at that tool I linked and thats not the one I have, the one I have is more adjustable... I can't find it on SKS's website tho... opp here it is -- Product Detail for Part # SKS3016 - FK Tools Ski & Snowboarding Tuning Tools, Waxes and Accessories


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you use your SKS Speed Compact edge tool to bevel your snowboard, or just to do a basic sharpen? Do you use it to sharpen the side edge only, or both the side and base? Can I bust out the file and detune my board as well?

When do I need to use a diamond stone, and when do I use a gummi stone? I'm a bit confused about them.









This Swix Edger Comp seems pretty hot, anyone have or used one of these?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

The SKS Speed Comapact does both side and base edges, just take the file out and slide it in the other direction (so yes you can use the file that comes with it to detune). You can also get a variety of files for it (diamond stones too). I've used the Speed Compact to set the bevel on my board, but mostly I use it to smooth over any big scratches or take rust off my edges.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

junkie28 said:


> Dakine edge tuner tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tool has two sides. One side is 90 degree and the other side is 88 degree. The angle is fixed, not adjustable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Used only for quick sharpening the side edge? Big green plastic against the base of the board?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes. I actually took out my old K2 board to try it today.


----------

